# Twin Cam/ DOHC



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

hey.. here is the dumb question of the day for some of you.. but i was just thinking this.. i never really thought about it untill today.. why do some companies call it Twin Cam.. and others DOHC? they are the same thing right? or am i just playing dumb again? Travis...


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

? ... i always thought twin cam meant 2 of the same cam's, not necessarily overhead, and that DOHC meant 2 cam's overhead with some sort of variability thing (VVT/VTEC/VVL) ... ?

im i right?


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

OmegaManEX said:


> *? ... i always thought twin cam meant 2 of the same cam's, not necessarily overhead, and that DOHC meant 2 cam's overhead with some sort of variability thing (VVT/VTEC/VVL) ... ?
> 
> im i right? *


Not exactly... A car canhave DOHC without having any kind variable set to them. DOHC simply means that there are 2 cams and they are above the head. Take off the valve cover on a SR20 or GA16DE motor and you will be looking at 2 cams. "Twin cam" and "DOHC" are just different ways of saying the same thing basically. Now older cars did have underhead cams that ran through the block and when turned activated push rods up through the motor and open and close valves, underhead cams were a HUGE pain to upgrade. I don't think there was ever a 2 cam setup for an underhead design..the cams were just rather long and had a lot of lobes to control all the valves. And just to be complete you can also have a Single ovehead cam motor, honda makes several as does saturn and I am sure many other companies.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

JustMe said:


> *And just to be complete you can also have a Single ovehead cam motor, honda makes several as does saturn and I am sure many other companies. *


My Sentra (e16i) and the KA24E is also SOHC.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

umm.. i simply wanted to know if twin and Dual were the same.. and then somehow.. this is making me look like i dont know what a dohc is.. and making me sound like i didndt know that there was a single over head cam.. my probe for ex. is a SOHC.. along with neon.. and others.. i know all this.. i simply just wanted to know if dual and twin were the same.. two cams over the valves.. yes there the same.. but there were older twin cams with the cams located under the valves. ok thanks ... Travis


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

I certainly didn't mean to make you look like you didn't know anything. If you feel that way I am sorry but that seems more like something you need to ask yourself why would you feel that way from someone trying to give you a thorough answer on a *message board* with the intent of helping.



> i simply wanted to know if twin and Dual were the same


Ok....a quick check in a Dictionary tells me that twin and dual BOTH mean 2!!!  heh


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

i do believe "twin cam" is used on an inline 4 or 6."dohc"is used on V6s and V8s


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

terry dibler said:


> *i do believe "twin cam" is used on an inline 4 or 6."dohc"is used on V6s and V8s *


no DOHC is on 4s as well.. and you wouldnt know because you have a maxima... but the sentras have them.. both versions of the engine.. i dont know what the first sentras had in them.. i have to look.. but.. a dohc 6 would be sweet.. expecially a straight six.. eww.. now im talking about toyota.. not that they are bad.. they are a hella lot better than honda. ok i think im gonna end this post soon here.. thanks.. Travis


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

i dont even pay attention anymore.. (above) e16i engine.. also.. thanks for your help.. guys.. sorry for getting pissy.. Travis


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

i was talking about the terms i know they have dohc 4s


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> *no DOHC is on 4s as well.. and you wouldnt know because you have a maxima... but the sentras have them.. both versions of the engine.. i dont know what the first sentras had in them.. i have to look.. but.. a dohc 6 would be sweet.. expecially a straight six.. eww.. now im talking about toyota.. not that they are bad.. they are a hella lot better than honda. ok i think im gonna end this post soon here.. thanks.. Travis *



nissan also makes a dohc inline 6 and the engine in my maxima is dohc v6 and it also says twin cam on the valve cover so that blows my theory out of the water lol


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

ok..... why is it im NOT allowed to delete my own freakin post??????????

this is odd.. Travis


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

only mods can delete posts, and regular people like us can only delete our posts in the classified's section ...

... usually on the bottom left corner of a thread there is a box that states what you can and cannot do to a thread


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

well no shit Omega... i know what that box is for.. dont make me out to be a moron.. but you show me where in that box it states.. you MAY NOT delete posts.. no where.. i thought that if you made a post ANYWHERE that you could delete it to save space.. thats why i said that.. but i DIDNT know that you could only delete them from the classifieds.. which doesnt really make sense.. becasue im only tring to save space.. but oh well.. i have no bad vibes towards ya bro.. but how about you stop trying to make me out to be a moron.. this isnt the first time.. Travis


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

sorry dude, i didnt know i was doing that .. ill think a little harder next time


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

1999GXE1.6 - You need to calm down a bit man, you're way too highstrung!  Members are just trying to help, and you go off on them. They appreciate your apologies but you can't expect ppl to understand when you say one thing and do another.

About post deletions, if you wish to have some posts deleted, just let me know.


----------

